# guide bushes



## Allejo (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello all
Having now bought a new router, a Bosch POF 1100 AE I am searching for the guide bushes to do dovetail joints. I don't seem to be having any luck. I had another router and was advised to buy a univeral fitting with several bushes and the base plate did not fit. It stated that it would fit nearly all routers(but not mine). I then believed that it was an old router, so I upgraded to this Bosch. I still find that there are no immediate remedies to finding guide bushes. Does anyone have the same Bosch router in order to advise me on how to aquire bushes or construct bushes for this router? I'm frustrated because I'm an novice and feel I have not researched enough before investing in this craft:'confused:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Allejo,

I believe you will need the bosch adapter.


----------



## JMR254 (Sep 21, 2008)

i learned that my next router will be a portercable to make things easier...

I have an old Craftsman, inherited from my late grandfather. Woodcraft had a clear subbase on sale for $20 (reg. $25) and it works like a dream for my new portercable style guide bearings. The subbase had tons of holes and I can't imagine the bosch isn't one of them...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Buying a PC router will not make things easier. There is no "standard" for routers like there is for light bulbs. Everybody does things differently, and to make matters worse some companies do things differently in different countries.

Lets get started the right way: Fill out your profile with your first name and the State/Provence and Country where you live. Now we have a reference point to work from.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I need to disagree with you on this point, the Porter Cable is the standard for most steel/brass guides,,,for the routers,,, just about every add I see for brass guides they say for the PC type routers...not just for the PC.

The others just don't want to do the same and make it easy for us the user, Bosch also as a adapter to take on the PC type guides..

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1100-...f=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1222732458&sr=1-11

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


=====






Mike said:


> Buying a PC router will not make things easier. There is no "standard" for routers like there is for light bulbs. Everybody does things differently, and to make matters worse some companies do things differently in different countries.
> 
> Lets get started the right way: Fill out your profile with your first name and the State/Provence and Country where you live. Now we have a reference point to work from.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes BJ, you are welcome to disagree with me as you often do. Please let me know the ANSI code for guide bushings? The CSA code? The UL code? There is no code, there is no "Standard" and that is the problem. Rockwell and their descendant PC routers were the first commercial quality units that were easily affordable. Since they saturated the market of course many products were designed to work with them. Now we all know that the larger Router Workshop "style" guide bushings allow for more combinations, provide collet clearance and would be a better choice as a "Standard." We also know it would be so much easier if everybody used the same size mounting plate. Swapping routers for jobs would be super simple. Beginners would not have to guess if their router would fit a plate if there was a "Standard." So while PC "Style" is very popular it is not an industry wide agreed upon "Standard." If it were, then the PC "Style" guide bushing sets sold by Woodcraft, Rockler, MLCS, Lee Valley and HF would have the same pieces. No two sets are the same; different collar lengths, different diameter collars, even different universal mounting adaptors.

We as a group have the numbers to get manufacturers to listen and create a standard, and it is a goal I see as both attainable and worth the effort. So disagree away while I try to make things easier for everyone.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"We as a group have the numbers to get manufacturers to listen and create a standard, and it is a goal I see as both attainable and worth the effort. So disagree away while I try to make things easier for everyone."

Whilst you're at it Mike, don't forget METRIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_______


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I have many guides, PC type and the OP/Lee Valley 1 3/4" type I also like the bigger ones, I have reworked many of my routers and router mounting base plates to take on the bigger guides.

But most of the routers come with a hole for the PC type guides.

I would call that a Standard  right ?

=========



Mike said:


> Yes BJ, you are welcome to disagree with me as you often do. Please let me know the ANSI code for guide bushings? The CSA code? The UL code? There is no code, there is no "Standard" and that is the problem. Rockwell and their descendant PC routers were the first commercial quality units that were easily affordable. Since they saturated the market of course many products were designed to work with them. Now we all know that the larger Router Workshop "style" guide bushings allow for more combinations, provide collet clearance and would be a better choice as a "Standard." We also know it would be so much easier if everybody used the same size mounting plate. Swapping routers for jobs would be super simple. Beginners would not have to guess if their router would fit a plate if there was a "Standard." So while PC "Style" is very popular it is not an industry wide agreed upon "Standard." If it were, then the PC "Style" guide bushing sets sold by Woodcraft, Rockler, MLCS, Lee Valley and HF would have the same pieces. No two sets are the same; different collar lengths, different diameter collars, even different universal mounting adaptors.
> 
> We as a group have the numbers to get manufacturers to listen and create a standard, and it is a goal I see as both attainable and worth the effort. So disagree away while I try to make things easier for everyone.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Right on Harry,

I really want to see template guides that are larger such as 100 mm, 80 mm, 60 mm, 50 mm, 40 mm all of which are larger than even the Oak-Park guides. Why? I remain struck by the satement made by TemplateTom than almost all accidents with router happen with table mounted routers. Thinking back on my own limited experience, I think he is right. The more routers can be used handheld the safer, and one way is to have more template guides in larger sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mftha

I said almost the same thing, so I made my own set up to 100mm

=======


mftha said:


> Right on Harry,
> 
> I really want to see template guides that are larger such as 100 mm, 80 mm, 60 mm, 50 mm, 40 mm all of which are larger than even the Oak-Park guides. Why? I remain struck by the satement made by TemplateTom than almost all accidents with router happen with table mounted routers. Thinking back on my own limited experience, I think he is right. The more routers can be used handheld the safer, and one way is to have more template guides in larger sizes.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Template guides*

There has been a great deal said about producing guides that are larger than 40mm. I would ask the question when was the last time or even the first time Bob you have had to use say the 100mm guide that you have added to your collection? Like you I have a set of guides in the range mentioned and I cannot recollect when I had the reason to use any greater than 40mm. Except 2 months ago when I was preparing my demonstration for the wood show and I used a 160mm guide. Don't go rushing off to make one as you may already have it. It is the base of the router (subject to it being circular) that is why I like the Makita router sold here in Australia.

Concentrate on using the guides that are available to produce your projects the one I see available in the USA is the 1 3/8" which is close enough to 40mm. So forget about all the additional sizes until you are ready to use them.

It is pointless going to all the trouble of making all the different sizes just to sit in a box or put on display and say I have all the sizes when you do not use them.

One of the problems I have with the forum, there is not enough questions asked about the use of the guides therefore I am unable to assist. The type of questions I am referring to, is when you have a problem trying to produce a project and you have hit a snag and require help. Photographs posted with the question will assist in trying to visualize what you are doing will help members to frame their answers.

We are continually asking those who are lurking in the background to join the forum maybe to assist us or maybe we can assist them, it works both ways.

There are two such members who are are seldom seen posting either to assist or even learn a little more from others and that is Bob and Rick. When was the last time they made a posting. At the start of the forum some years ago they were there and I have heard comments from older members that their contribution was great. After all it is a router forum and they are the router experts. I suppose that may also be one of the reasons I have not been posting a great deal as well as spending my time writing material on the use of the template guides.


Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom




==========



template tom said:


> There has been a great deal said about producing guides that are larger than 40mm. I would ask the question when was the last time or even the first time Bob you have had to use say the 100mm guide that you have added to your collection? Like you I have a set of guides in the range mentioned and I cannot recollect when I had the reason to use any greater than 40mm. Except 2 months ago when I was preparing my demonstration for the wood show and I used a 160mm guide. Don't go rushing off to make one as you may already have it. It is the base of the router (subject to it being circular) that is why I like the Makita router sold here in Australia.
> 
> Concentrate on using the guides that are available to produce your projects the one I see available in the USA is the 1 3/8" which is close enough to 40mm. So forget about all the additional sizes until you are ready to use them.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, some of what you say makes a lot of sense, some of what you say doesn't, very little of what you say shows any sense of diplomacy. I'm sure that with a little effort you could have everyone on side. To quote your-good-self, "just my 2cents worth"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

```
Hello all
Having now bought a new router, a Bosch POF 1100 AE I am searching for the guide bushes to do dovetail joints.
```
I note that your original question was in relation to dovetail joints.
Will you be using a specific jig for the joints?

James


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

You know, a little professional (or in the case of most of us "amateur") tension here and there can be healthy as long as we don't get personal with it. We all know I'm a true amateur here, and I won't attempt to get in depth with the gentleman's question. However, I would encourage those of you who can give positive helpful information and advice to get back on topic and do so or find another place to air your highly opinionated attitudes. 

Josh the Marine

PS I love you guys


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I have to agree with Bj about the "name" of guide. If you look into catalogs, or even online stores. 9 times out of 10, you'll see them all listed as "PC style bushings". However, this point is mute. I do believe that the original question has been answered. So, I'm guessing I'm missing something.

Mike, sometimes manufacturers/company's still won't listen unless if effects their bottom dollar. They know that you and I will still buy what guides they offer, provided that we want/need them. I'm not agreeing nor disagreeing with you. Just simply stating.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Ken, I suppose the question has been answered. I seemed to have gotten mixed up and mistakenly believed the original question to be more about the dovetail joints to be cut than the sub base plate and guide bushings. Sorry if I reacted a little strongly to the debate here.

Josh the Marine


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As a matter of fact the original question was not answered. A member somewhere on earth wants to know where to get the guide bushings for his non-North American model Bosch router. As soon as he responds to my request for his name, State/Provence and Country I will be able to assist him in where and what to buy. I do not mind chasing down information but I do not have a crystal ball either.


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

*Getting off topic*

Hello all,
I am a new member and have not yet injected my thoughts in your forum. I was so happy reading and learning from all of you experts until today. I am so disapointed at this bickering, it does nothing to enhance the learning curve for someone like me. There is obviously some underlying pain between some of us that I am unaware of and I am glad I don't know the history of it. Please don't let this forum degrade like most of the other forums that are on the WEB. Sorry about the subject for my first post, I would like to learn about routers, Thank You so much for your help, Joseph J. Ice


----------



## Allejo (Aug 7, 2008)

Well that question really caused a debate. As a complete novice, I, as Mike said, am at the guessing stage but have solved the immediate problem of fitting a template to take a 1/2" dovetail router bit, so now I only need to work out the various measurements in order to dovetail, or make finger joints. As usual I have taken all the comments on board and will seriously start making my own templates and guides. Thanks for the information and encouragement from you all.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, here is the answer you were looking for: your Bosch POF 1100 AE uses the Bosch quick release bushings like the US models do. For some reason they are calling them SDS which will generate confusion with their rotary hammer drill bits. One of the adaptors will allow you to use the PC style brass guide bushings.


----------



## Deo.Winter (Nov 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

I am new to the game and the forum. Thanks to those who have created the system and allowed me to learn from it. Just reading has taken me from blind to be able to recognise light! Thanks. I know this is an old an probably dead thread, but thanks anyway!


----------

